# Unkle Funka



## Filthy_rich85

Wow, finally got these dialled in and I'm just stunned by the sweetness of the espresso

My hat tilts to extract for such an amazing blend


----------



## fatboyslim

They've sold out









Gutted!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I'm not surprised to be honest, I've had 2.5kg from them in the space of a week :s


----------



## fatboyslim

Pretty sure fair usage policy dedicates you send me 200g Rich....


----------



## Filthy_rich85

My 1st order was a mistake so 1.5kg was filter ground. Still have 1 bag left if you want it


----------



## Outlaw333

I have been getting down with Unkle Funka alot since his release, I just can't get over how consistently amazing it is, He delivered to me the God Shot the first time i jammed with him but the surprising thing is just how good shots have been since, normally I get one really memorable shot from a great bag and after that i can pull shots just as good but they fail to excite me like the first, Unkle Funka on the other hand, i am half way through my second Kilo and every shot has been a sensory masterpiece!

I had a chat with dave the other day and he said he just couldn't have predicted how popular it has been, not to worry though, they are expecting 2 bags of Wahana in the next 2 weeks and after that at some point he is taking shipment of some of the latest harvest, he said it will be super green but as it is a natural it could be really great for it or maybe not but he is just going to rock it and see what happens!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Outlaw, I've found the same, every shot after dialling it in has been fantastic....! I keep tweaking a few things but as long as it pours it just tastes amazing. I love this blend!


----------



## MikeHag

What sort of flavours/taste/mouthfeel etc are you chaps getting wit da funk?


----------



## Outlaw333

Im getting an insane cherry hit early on, thick creamy mouthfeel, the cherry is followed immediately by a rush of intense sweetness, complex sweet fruits and all out funk! These are the consistent things that are always present, however some shots also reveal different things, it seems to have several sweet spots and it is like a different coffee at different extraction times..

I'm keeping the dose to 18.1g in the 18g VST with around 40ml out(including crema) but playing with times. At 23seconds it is brighter, fruitier with lychee notes and a sort of effervescence to it, at 28-30 seconds the effervescence goes, the lychee gives way to more fermented and spicy notes, the tamerind and dryed fruit flavours come through and then at 36seconds which is how I like it best, the sweetness is just amazing, butterscotch seems to make an appearance, the brighter fruits of the shorter extraction hide behind the amped up cherry hit, tamerind and prune juice, the funk is at its funkiest, the cream is at its creamiest, the flavours are at their easiest to distinguish, I even got a biscuitiness in the finish of one of my shots earlier!

I appologise for my wildly extravagant description but this coffee is just bursting with accessable flavours and i'm sure there will be other who agree!


----------



## Outlaw333

Filthy_rich85 said:


> Outlaw, I've found the same, every shot after dialling it in has been fantastic....! I keep tweaking a few things but as long as it pours it just tastes amazing. I love this blend!


you seem to have found the same as me! as long as it pours, it tastes amazing! More or less as I said in my last post, it almost becomes a different coffee but just as great in its own right!


----------



## stavros

Hugely impressed so far. Four or five shots in I've been getting that massive sweetness on first sip. Not a chocolatey sweetness but rather a jammy one, with this explosion of raspberries and cherry on the tongue. I pulled one a little tighter today (a good 30/35 second shot) and found something else, and I'm prepared to be shot down here but it was almost a saltiness like olives perhaps. If that sounds horrible it certainly isn't meant to! It's quite the distinctive blend.

The Funky Uncle also wooed my mother who acts as my personal cappuccino taster, so it must cut through the milk like the smooth badass he looks on the bag.


----------



## garydyke1

Gutted I didn't try this....until next time Mr funk


----------



## Earlepap

I wasted half a bag and don't think I reached its full potential but certainly got some pretty tasty shots. Definitely got cherry, prunes and raisin others mentioned. Didn't get any super sweet notes in it. Decent creamy body on the better shots. Over all I prefered the Wahana on its own brewed, but that's my usual preference.


----------



## Outlaw333

Just wrapped up half of what i had left into what looks like a brick of coke to be on its way to Gary tomorrow! That is if it doesn't get intercepted by the drug squad!

I managed to find one of last weeks Unkle Funka bags to put the beans in though, I knew there was a reason I always save the first bag from each new coffee I try!


----------



## garydyke1

Dont worry, my usual brick of coke gets through ok from Peru every month. The postie is on the payroll too


----------



## Outlaw333

yeah my shipment from uncle Escobar usually makes it from Colombia, i just wasn't sure how relaxed your brummy postal service was!


----------



## garydyke1

Many thanks to Nick for sending this to me.

I have only pulled 2 shots so far to dial in , clearly ill be having to go much finer than previous Extract blends - both were twisting /spritzing / channeling after about 12 seconds...delivering 25g output from 15g in about 20 seconds lol. Sink shots to the eye , but not to the mouth! They were delicious. I get the lychee notes nick, at least I think lychee, maybe even elderflower-florals...leading to butterscotch-cherrry finish, tinged with tamarind.

Will try again later a notch finer - this is promosing coffee & an instant espresso favourite of the year!

. Anyone notice this coffee grinds up very 'big' , with 15g in the VST I could almost have done a NSEW finger levelling


----------



## garydyke1

As an update , I tried again a notch finer and got 29g output in 27 seconds - a lungo I guess 1.9 ratio wish I had stopped it at 25secs...perfect looking pour tho. Didnt like it as much as the other shots, lost the bright lychee/elder-florals & went more generic but still nice. I think this either needs to be ran super fast or super slow to get either ends of the spectrum. Will try another notch finer again aiming for 1.55 ratio in 32-35 seconds.


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah don't be afraid to almost choke your machine, 36seconds to me is the magic number! It also responds well to a slightly lower temp than I usually go, try 92c and see what you think.


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Yeah don't be afraid to almost choke your machine, 36seconds to me is the magic number! It also responds well to a slightly lower temp than I usually go, try 92c and see what you think.


My machine is set to 92 now anyway as default.

I pulled a 24g shot in 33 seconds (from 14.9g)...it was over extracted to my palate and lost all the delicate nuances I got with the 20 second spritzers (lol) but a very deep long butterscotch finish.

I seriously think this coffee would be ace updosed (say 16g in VST) and pulled quick and short...maybe an experiment for tomorrow.

Either way it rocks


----------



## Outlaw333

Thinking about it, I have only had it in the 18g VST so I have no idea how it might behave in the 15. Better get yourself an 18g Gary and have it ready for the next batch of Funka!


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Thinking about it, I have only had it in the 18g VST so I have no idea how it might behave in the 15. Better get yourself an 18g Gary and have it ready for the next batch of Funka!


I need to check that an 18g ridgeless will fit. I tried a ridged one and my naked portafilter wouldnt lock into the e61.....my spouted portafilter was fine


----------



## Outlaw333

Oh yeah I remember, have you thought of getting a new naked PF? Coffee hit mill them specially to take the VSTs..


----------



## garydyke1

Might work out quite pricy combined with the basket.

Today I tried 16g & managed a stockfleth with the 15g VST (this coffee isnt dense) producing 26g in 33 seconds, not the prettiest pour but very very tasty. Ever so slightly over extracted but packed full of sweet complexity. Cherry and tamarind all over this. Touch more course same output in 29-30 seconds (would like a tiny bit more tart) and I think we have a winner.


----------



## funinacup

Happy to send you my 18g vst for a test fit if you want Gary?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

funinacup said:


> Happy to send you my 18g vst for a test fit if you want Gary?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


Might take you up on that mate

Is it ridge-less?


----------



## funinacup

Actually just checked and there is a very small ridge that just slots past the retaining spring. I had imagined the ridge to be bigger though!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outlaw333

garydyke1 said:


> Might work out quite pricy combined with the basket.
> 
> Today I tried 16g & managed a stockfleth with the 15g VST (this coffee isnt dense) producing 26g in 33 seconds, not the prettiest pour but very very tasty. Ever so slightly over extracted but packed full of sweet complexity. Cherry and tamarind all over this. Touch more course same output in 29-30 seconds (would like a tiny bit more tart) and I think we have a winner.


Or for £22 Coffee Hit do a 'Make my portafilter naked' service, just send in an existing one of yours and ask for it to be milled to fit a VST?

Also have you tried the scottie tool on the back of your aeropress stirrer yet?


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Or for £22 Coffee Hit do a 'Make my portafilter naked' service, just send in an existing one of yours and ask for it to be milled to fit a VST?
> 
> Also have you tried the scottie tool on the back of your aeropress stirrer yet?


Having my spouted filter milled to be naked is a good idea I guess. I can never get split pours to work out for some reason!

I cant locate the aeropress stirrer : (


----------



## Outlaw333

Funny, I'm the same with split pours! I have a feeling it may have something to do with the larger perforated area of the VSTs meaning even the most perfect extraction can take almost the entire duration of the shot to come together in the middle! I also get a fraction of the crema with spouted PF.

In your position I would see it totally worth it, I'm in love with the 18g and would be lost not to be able to use it!

(Going off topic) When are you next coming to North Devon out of interest?


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Funny, I'm the same with split pours! I have a feeling it may have something to do with the larger perforated area of the VSTs meaning even the most perfect extraction can take almost the entire duration of the shot to come together in the middle! I also get a fraction of the crema with spouted PF.
> 
> In your position I would see it totally worth it, I'm in love with the 18g and would be lost not to be able to use it!
> 
> (Going off topic) When are you next coming to North Devon out of interest?


Some time this summer, love it down there


----------



## garydyke1

There are some batches of Sam Dunsford 2012 UKBC doing the rounds........


----------



## Filthy_rich85

garydyke1 said:


> There are some batches of Sam Dunsford 2012 UKBC doing the rounds........


Where!?!?!


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> There are some batches of Sam Dunsford 2012 UKBC doing the rounds........


Need this coffee!


----------



## Outlaw333

garydyke1 said:


> Some time this summer, love it down there


Awesome, you should let me know when you do and pop round for coffees!


----------



## fatboyslim

Unrelated to Funka but we clearly were the catalyst for this latest development

http://extractcoffee.co.uk/2012/05/professional-barista-brew-courses-2nd-june/


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Awesome, you should let me know when you do and pop round for coffees!


Dude, its a done deal ; )


----------



## garydyke1

Filthy_rich85 said:


> Where!?!?!


Saints in Brum have some ..... ive seen evidence on twitter


----------



## Filthy_rich85

fatboyslim said:


> Unrelated to Funka but we clearly were the catalyst for this latest development
> 
> http://extractcoffee.co.uk/2012/05/professional-barista-brew-courses-2nd-june/


It's great to see the guys at Extract took something from the session too.


----------



## Spazbarista

fatboyslim said:


> Unrelated to Funka but we clearly were the catalyst for this latest development
> 
> http://extractcoffee.co.uk/2012/05/professional-barista-brew-courses-2nd-june/


Well yeah, I daresay they were chuffed to realise they could earn £320 for 4 hours time and a few quids worth of coffee







Who wouldn't be?

(I'm going to book btw)


----------



## garydyke1

Expobarista said:


> Well yeah, I daresay they were chuffed to realise they could earn £320 for 4 hours time and a few quids worth of coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wouldn't be?
> 
> (I'm going to book btw)


40 quid but you will come away with 20 quids worth of coffee, a full belly and some great memories = bargain


----------



## garydyke1

The Unkle is back & ive placed an order ; )


----------



## lookseehear

I went for 500g of uncle funka and 250g of wahana estate, can't wait


----------



## Outlaw333

As I said to Gary earlier I ordered 250g of Unkle Funka and 250g of Wahana as I already ordered 2 bags of Has Beans Yirg, If I had known last night I would have held out and ordered 500g of each, never mind, thats the plan for next week. Dave only has two bags of Wahana for now so I want to make the most of it while it lasts!


----------



## Filthy_rich85

1st shot of Unkle Funka after I've installed my PID and pressure gauge. Haven't adjusted anything yet so pressure was 10 bar and temp was 92C but the sweetness was hidden behind a huge turmeric flavour, it really has surprised me


----------



## tribs

You guys convinced me to order some Unkle Funka too. I went for 500g + 250g Wahana too, Luke, plus 250g Strongman. Although I nearly ended up with Filter grind









Can't wait to try it. It'll be my first time trying Extract's offerings.


----------



## Earlepap

That Wahana is in my top five coffees of the year so far I think. Strange since it's not the sort of thing I usually go for. Reckon I'll get some more.


----------



## uma_bica

I'm getting quite curious about this coffee. Do you really recommend it for espresso?


----------



## Spazbarista

It is nice. Certainly more to my taste than their other offerings.


----------



## lookseehear

tribs said:


> You guys convinced me to order some Unkle Funka too. I went for 500g + 250g Wahana too, Luke, plus 250g Strongman. Although I nearly ended up with Filter grind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to try it. It'll be my first time trying Extract's offerings.


Good choice! The strongman is also a pretty funky coffee if I remember correctly. I'm mostly worried about getting a really good chemex of Wahana before I run out. Maybe I should have gone for 500g of Wahana instead.


----------



## Spazbarista

Just chatted to Dave (friendly and enthusiastic guy). They are gauging interest to see if it's a runner, so sign up if you want to go!


----------



## Earlepap

uma_bica said:


> I'm getting quite curious about this coffee. Do you really recommend it for espresso?


If you're talking about the Wahana then I've no idea. I only tried it as a brewed coffee a few different ways, all of which were excellent.

I also had a bag of the Uncle Funka (which containts Wahana) and that was very tasty as espresso, but being an idiot I wasted a lot of the bag unfortunately.


----------



## garydyke1

Struggling with this batch of the Funka...although I guess its only 4 days post roast.

Cant get a decent pour at any grind setting and its way bright and salty.

Patience Gaz, patience


----------



## carbonkid85

Ordered 500g of Unkle Funka and 250g of Wahana yesterday. I got a receipt from paypal, but no confirmation from Extract.

Is this normal?


----------



## MikeHag

garydyke1 said:


> Struggling with this batch of the Funka...although I guess its only 4 days post roast.
> 
> Cant get a decent pour at any grind setting and its way bright and salty.
> 
> Patience Gaz, patience


Is this not just Sumatran variability maybe?


----------



## lookseehear

carbonkid85 said:


> Ordered 500g of Unkle Funka and 250g of Wahana yesterday. I got a receipt from paypal, but no confirmation from Extract.
> 
> Is this normal?


I think so - i've only bought from them once - got a paypal confirmation then another email when it despatched.


----------



## tribs

Also remember, they roast Wednesday so don't expect despatch until then.


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> Is this not just Sumatran variability maybe?


Dave confirmed the roast profile is a touch lighter this time, I cant say I prefer it. Not one decent shot so far


----------



## tribs

garydyke1 said:


> Struggling with this batch of the Funka...although I guess its only 4 days post roast.
> 
> Cant get a decent pour at any grind setting and its way bright and salty.
> 
> Patience Gaz, patience


I've got the same batch. I had to go really fine. 4-5 notches finer than my previous bean, but I absolutely love it. I've finished a bag already.

Have you tried it in the aeropress? It's delicious. Earthy, fruity but most of all Milk Choc. Mmmm.


----------



## garydyke1

I was thinking because its been hotter I might knock the PID down a degree and try again, will also choke the machine and back off 1mm and try again


----------



## garydyke1

Getting some slightly more palatable results today. The best shot was :

15.5g

92c

35 seconds

27g output

Beading appeared 9 seconds in & It took another 6 seconds before the first drip hit the cup, by 22 seconds the pour had turned thin and ugly looking but I pursued regardless to achieve 1.7 ratio. (Everything 1.4-1.6 ratio was salty and sour) I think the fact more water was in the cup and a lower TDS the taste was somewhat diluted and easier to drink. The finish was pretty decent and fruity/funky.

Im swapping to a non VST basket later & will try doses of 16, 17 & 18g. Never had to grind this fine before.

Keep making satisfying shots of Has Bean Sidamo to remind myself that my kit and I are capable of producing world class espresso.....this is one bad Unkle


----------



## pendragoncs

garydyke1 said:


> 35 seconds


Gary when timing shots on your Expo do you time from the moment the lever goes up or do you take into account the pre-infuse?


----------



## garydyke1

pendragoncs said:


> Gary when timing shots on your Expo do you time from the moment the lever goes up or do you take into account the pre-infuse?


From when the lever goes up (ie water comes into contact with the grinds). If I do any manual pre-infusion then I lift the lever up half way to open the E61 (but not engage the pump)


----------



## pendragoncs

garydyke1 said:


> From when the lever goes up (ie water comes into contact with the grinds). If I do any manual pre-infusion then I lift the lever up half way to open the E61 (but not engage the pump)


Ok so your times include the....6 seconds ish pre-infuse the expobar carries out by default.


----------



## tribs

garydyke1 said:


> Never had to grind this fine before.


I've only been finer the once before but it's a lot finer than most beans.

I just changed bean and left it where the Unkle was dialled for the first shot. Choke!


----------



## garydyke1

pendragoncs said:


> Ok so your times include the....6 seconds ish pre-infuse the expobar carries out by default.


I do indeed and have always done (rightly or wrongly)


----------



## Wando64

Not for me. Not for espresso anyway. Repeat 50 times, "I shall not be tempted by catching coffee names ever again". "Everyday Espresso" every day for me, thanks very much. I have also purchased a bag of Extract Original. I hope I can get some joy from that one.


----------



## tribs

Just pulled a great shot from the old Funka (Roasted 23rd May)

18.2g in 28g out in 23 secs.

The shot looks a lovely colour. Syrupy and sweet with really tangy acidity. The acidity might be why you guys aren't keen on this. Its bordering on sucking lemons. Personally I love it (when balanced by the caramel sweetness)


----------



## Spazbarista

Opened a bag today and made an awesome flat white. Tasted of almonds.


----------



## Outlaw333

Glad to see you're digging the Funka expo!


----------



## Spazbarista

It's great in milk, but I couldn't drink it as a straight espresso, although it is more palatable than Extracts other offerings.

Can't decide whether I prefer the Funka or Fudgee. Both great as flat whites.


----------

